# Winexpert Announces The Perfect Summer Time Beer



## IQwine (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.winexpert.com/read?articleid=72

Might want to check this out.... Tom

They probably need tasters...


----------



## Wade E (Jun 15, 2010)

I didnt like the Barons beer kits at all when I was making kits.


----------



## Tom (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll pass. I do All Grain. I can just imagine how much this costs. Far more what I can do in A/G in the same quanity.


----------



## Malkore (Jun 16, 2010)

yeah since its still a wort concentrate I don't see how it'll be any better than extract brewing, just more expensive than 'normal' extract brewing.

nothing wrong with extract brewing either, but its already more costly for ingredients than All grain...if you have money burning a hole in your pocket and wanna advance from extracts, buy some equipment to do partial mashes or all grain.


----------



## cpfan (Jun 16, 2010)

Just out of interest, what are the comparative costs for doing each method of brewing? Amd what volume would result? Not equipment although start-up costs would figure in for newcomers to beer brewing.

For example, a Brewers Spring 23 beer kit (Vineco's equiv to Barons) costs me $24 Cdn and makes 23 litres (6 US gallons). I think a Festa Brew kit (23 litres of wort) cost me about $40 last fall. But I have no idea what the other methods would cost.

Steve


----------



## Tom (Jun 16, 2010)

For 5 gallons of BEER I use;
9# grain @ .55# = 4.95
1/2# crystal @ .80
Hops about 3-4oz Under .99 so lets say $4.00
Irish [email protected] .25
Yeast $3-$7 so lets say #7
TOTAL= $17.00


----------



## Malkore (Jun 17, 2010)

Tom said:


> For 5 gallons of BEER I use;
> 9# grain @ .55# = 4.95
> 1/2# crystal @ .80
> Hops about 3-4oz Under .99 so lets say $4.00
> ...



agreed. I don't make 'big beers' so they'd be on par with a 'summer session beer'.
50lb sack of grain runs me $55 so that's about $5 for 9lbs of 2-row. the rest sounds right for my LHBS too.

so equipment costs aside, $20 is the most it ever costs me to make just about any beer I'd like to make, $15 for some (especially those low IBU, nottingham yeast batches)


----------



## IQwine (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmmmm...... 5 gallons in 12 oz bottles..... 53 bottles.....

where does all that beer go???


----------



## Tom (Jun 17, 2010)

Malkore said:


> agreed. I don't make 'big beers' so they'd be on par with a 'summer session beer'.
> 50lb sack of grain runs me $55 so that's about $5 for 9lbs of 2-row. the rest sounds right for my LHBS too.
> 
> so equipment costs aside, $20 is the most it ever costs me to make just about any beer I'd like to make, $15 for some (especially those low IBU, nottingham yeast batches)


Me thinks your math is off thats close t a dollar a # so 9# = $9.00
I pay $27 for 2 row and $34 for Marris Otter 55# bag


----------



## Wade E (Jun 17, 2010)

If yoiu wash your yeast yoi can also take about $5-$8 off that price per batch also. Im around where Tom is price wise and Ive done all four methods, the no boil kits, extract kits, partial mash and now all grain and the price wasnt really the factor although it sure makes sense now. As fas as taste wise goes, it was all over the place. Ive made a no boil Cream Ale that was very good, another pale ale no boil of the same brand sucked a$$. made a few extract pnly kits and didnt like any of them much at all, the partial mashes were pretty damn good and a reason why lots of people stop right there and stay with that as its a little pricier to make then all grain but the area needed and time needed to make an all grain beer is usually the deterrent not to mention the cash hich doesnt have to be much really but most of us can get a little crazy or way out in left field in this area.


----------



## Malkore (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah... my math was off above, clearly lol.

and damn I wish I could get bulk buy prices like $27 a sack.


----------



## Tom (Jun 18, 2010)

get a bunch of all grainers and see if you can get 42 sacks


----------

